# My Clown Pleco's (Panaque maccus)



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I recently bought 2 Clown Plecos (Panaque maccus) at IPU , I believe they are L162's or LDA22's. They are awesome Pleco's as well as my first. Thought I'd share a few pix as they are one of the Pleco's I never see on here. They are not the coolest looking ones I've seen here , but I like them alot. They are great if you want a smaller Pleco. These are probably 1-3/4- 2" right now.Will post better ones as I get them. Enjoy 
























oops dirty glass sorry


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

I picked up some 3" clown plecos earlier this week. they are a nice addition to my pleco tank and arent as shy as I read they would be.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Mine don't seem as shy as I read either, I'm probably going to add 2 more in a couple weeks


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

got a few new pic's thought I'd add them here

he was there when I turned the lights off last night & there when they came on this morning...he must be thinking "I died and gone to heaven" lol








































never realized how wicked their eyes looked


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice John. Yes, pleco eyes are very cool. You can see some examples in my pleco thread. The L128 and L264 have very cool eyes. You got some very nice Panaque maccus. Give them lots of wood and they should be happy. Have you tried yams? If not, give them some and you should see some very nice colour. Just watch out for the orange poop!


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

awesome pics


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Very nice John. Yes, pleco eyes are very cool. You can see some examples in my pleco thread. have very cool eyes. You got some very nice Panaque maccus. Give them lots of wood and they should be happy. Have you tried yams? If not, give them some and you should see some very nice colour. Just watch out for the orange poop!


Thanks Gary, I never really noticed their eyes till today, for some reason..could've been the pix that brought it to my attention. I actually did go to your thread after I noticed that to see all yours (I never get tired of looking thru that thread) The L128 and L264 definitely have cool eyes as well as some of the others you have. And lol at the orange poop! probably wouldn't notice it too much in the ugly substrate I have lol(which I am going to change to a darker , smoother, less jagged substrate when I can afford it. I did try some yams, they never even touched them, I put them in raw so maybe they didn't like the texture, I may try blanching them next time. I would love to see some more color in them as one is darker than the other, which I read they vary quite a bit in color. They love the Zucchini however...between them and the 2 SAE that piece in there will be history within 48 hours usually lol little pigs, especially the SAE's. I have about 4 different pieces of driftwood in there which they avidly suck on or hide around , I never can catch a pic of them on the wood, just when I get ready to snap the shot they move , hopefully I can catch them on some when I do a photo thing on my 33 gal here soon.
Also, while I have your attention lol ....Do you know what kind of pleco that is in the new banner? Would love to get one of those.



jay_leask said:


> awesome pics


Thanks Jay, was a good morning for pics apparently


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The new banner is a Pekoltia Compta or what used to be called L134. They are called Leopard Frog plecos as their common names. Davej and I recently purchased a group each, but they seem to be tough to get in Canada. Charles used to bring them in, but have not in a while. And before you ask, no, I don't enough to sell you some, as I sold 4 to Daniel already. 

If you have not fed them yams before, it might take a few tries. If you feed them only 2 or 3 times a week, they'll take to it, but it might take time before they figure it out. I don't blanche mine as they seem to really like rasping on it. I just cut one in half and put both halves in my tank, but you probably don't to do that as you don't have a 125 gallon tank.  Not blanching them also allows it to keep in the water longer. I also feed mine carrots and peppers, mango pits and watermelon rind. Even oranges once, but they made a big mess so I don't do that anymore. It's just a matter of them learning it's food.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks for the pleco ID lol no worries , as cool looking as they are I don't have room for any new plecos ........yet
Hopefully I will have a 125 one day  I only tried the Yams once, I will def try again, maybe they will try it. I think that was before the SAE's arrived, so maybe they will help them figure it out since as far as I can tell the SAE's eat just about anything lol I will have to try some of the other stuff you listed as well(excluding the oranges lol). I most definitely like to offer them a wide variety of food, keeps them healthy and happy  Thanks for the advice,now I gotta go to the farm market


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Frozen peas (thawed and deshelled) and brussel sprouts are great too (Davej taught me that one). For the raw veggies, make sure you give them a good scrub or peel them in case of pesticides, etc.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Peas...totally forgot about those, I knew about from when I had the BN plec, cept they kept dying on me in my 10 gal for some reason, so I gave up on the BN's. Brussel sprouts will be hard to keep lol I love them too, will add them to the list tho & I always wash veggies even if I de-skin them , which I usually do.


----------

